# Big horn pellet grill



## aschmiesing (May 7, 2017)

Anyone have one? Rural king has them for around $320. Seems like a heck of a deal, but I haven't seen one or know anyone that has one. What's everyone's thoughts on them? Would really like a gmg but will prolly end up buying a cheaper one lol


----------

